# Mare went Mad!



## Lexi-puppy (Jan 13, 2008)

hi there 

i ride an irish sports horse mare for a friend and she is usually really quiet as she cam from a riding school.she has never put a foot wrong in the 5 yrs my friend has had her.

i took her for a walk as i normally do on her headcollar and lead rope and she was nowhere near her usual placid self.it was like having a racehorse on the other end of the rope. she was spinning circles and trying to rear etc.i percervierd with her and carried on the the wak regardless.we only walked to the end of the road and she was sweating as if she'd won the grand national.foam steam the lot!

and then we went out on a ride a couple of days later and she went mad.she was bucking and once she ahd me off her back turned and bolted for home. i was really worried as their is a blind bend at the bottom of the field we were riding in.luckly she went back to the yard totally un injured. both of us.luckily my friend was with me walking her feild companion.we couldn't see anything that could have spooked her. 
BUT we found something simlar to high energy pellets in her field. we knew this was really strange as she doesn't get hard feed. if she does get feed it's a bit of chaff and carrots! sp we think someone has been feeding her

is this our imagination or do things like this happen.or can anyone else think of a reason she went like that.

the following has been done.
teeth
back
farrier
lunged with tack on (was fine so it's not tack)
lunged without (was fine again)
spring grass has never affected her before.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Its possible, there are some cranks out there!
Was she in season?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

did it happen in the same place or was she unsettled for the whole time


----------



## Lexi-puppy (Jan 13, 2008)

no we always ride down there and she isn't in season.she was really settled and then she tensed so i jumped off checked her mouth and feet and walked her past whatever unsettled her jumped back on 10 mins later was riding lovely for about 15mins then she just decided to have an hissy fit.

but like i say we found something simlar to high energy pellets do you think some one could be sabotageing her (if you like!).
my friend had a falling out on the yard so she's wondering if shes fed her (this woman owns eventers!) to try and put me off riding her. (it won't work i'd still love this mare if she threw me everytime i got on her!)


----------



## Natnat (Feb 22, 2008)

Yards can be like that, i moved my old horse off my old yard because of people like that. Sticking there nose in where it doesnt belong. People are probably jealous of your mare. I know someone that put a cctv camera system up in there stable block to try and catch people feeding their horses treats, carrots etc and it worked they then confronted who they caught as their horses are trotters and pacers and were still in work so didnt need the extra fizz or weight.


----------

